# what does your dream cafe look like?



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Hey all,

We're in the early stages of planning to open a coffee serving establishment in Sheffield. Obviously, this is a pretty big undertaking. The idea at this stage is to open a fairly small shop, get everything working really well and then potentially look to open a second, larger shop a year or so later.

So, I'd be really keen to hear people's ideas around what they most enjoy about visiting cafes. We can take it as red that the coffee is the main focus and it's likely to be L2, Compak grinders and an EK). I'm thinking more about the ambience, decor, furniture, table service or counter service (or both). How about music? Food? wi-fi? events? how to contribute to the local community?

I know this is a massively vague and wide-open post but it'd be great to be able to start a conversation about this as I'm sure that there would be ideas that come up that we'd end up using. So, if you were going to do the same, how would yo go about it?

Cheers, Lee.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Good news Lee. Always amuses me how, in 3rd wave places, you get people glued to their Macbook Airs - earphones in - naturally - hermetically sealed off from the outside world. Not good for general ambience IMO or turnover.

Would like to see brewed on the menu - Bunn batched is a good way of ensuring quality consistency. Was rather sniffy about this until I tried Colonna and Hunter's in Bath.


----------



## jeebsy

It's generally brewed that catches my attention in cafes, for me having two or three options to choose from is important.

Aesthetically I like unfussy, pared back, shabby almost. Wood and tiles are nice. Scandinavian vibes. Music should be unintrusive but prefer there to be some. Wifi for sure.

I don't mind people on laptops so much. Quite often i'll want to go and read and have a nice brew but usually end up going somewhere i know will be quiet so as not to table-block.

Little things like making sure there's fresh water and glasses on a table for each customer help make the experience.


----------



## Jon

I've been speaking to a local charity I volunteer for about opening a community focused cafe for about the last year. We want to do something community rich so we like the idea of punters sticking a coffee on a tab for the less fortunate, offering the venue for out of hours local events, etc. I think warmth and comfort are rare in places that serve good coffee but they're important. A too cool to be friendly Barista annoys me!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Whenever I have made a special trip to a coffee shop, I have have always wanted to buy a souvenir cup of some description , I am always surprised that coffee shops do not cater for this as I see it as a missed opportunity .

the way I see it the biggest chore is always going to be collecting used coffee cups and getting them washed and back into service , I would factor this in first and foremost so it makes this task as easy as possible . Nobody wants to see dirty cups and there is nothing worse than finding a table with the remnants of the previous customer .

So many people factor this issue last you see it so many times in cafes and bars where the wash station always seems like an after thought .

if you're busy take the drinks to the customer most efficient way to control work flow .

Everything else will fall into place


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hmmm

Branded cups for sale would be good

A brewed option - I'd rather have one option done consistently to a high level , than a number to choose from that take ages , stress out the barista and are variable in quality ....

You need wifi defo

Bar stools to sit and watch the action for those that want to

Table service if you can nail it - there is something in the presentation of a drink to you that is lovely and can stop people at the counter queuing ( leaving space of seating and stools )

Good range of tea ( decaf tea also ) and Cake and a good hot chocolate so i Can get my non coffeee partner to visit

Cod Brew for the cold brew noobs ....

Free water

I'm sure ill think of more


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Cod Brew for the cold brew noobs ....
> 
> Free water
> 
> I'm sure ill think of more


Sounds fishy


----------



## Phil104

There's lots of places that I have visited that I like and could serve as a model but in terms of scale, ambience, kit, people, two that stand out for me for slightly different reasons are Drop Coffee in Stockholm and Mike Lang's place in St Ives - Mt Zion, which is a good example of what you can do in limited space but where there is no doubting the commitment and passion to what ends up in the cup. Go visit.


----------



## Phil104

Oh - I should have said - what a great idea - what you guys are doing at Foundry is well worth showcasing through a cafe - and yes, go for souvenirs too. Coffee flavoured rock with Foundry printed through it, for instance.


----------



## jlarkin

Sounds like a great idea Lee. I'm not sure I have that many ideas to suggest apart from the importance of doing test runs before you open. It's easy to underestimate how different things are when working at full capacity.

I'm sure if you wanted to do a test run you'd get a lot of volunteers from the forum ready to help out .


----------



## Glenn

Service

Coffee

Service

Healthy food options (Not just donuts and pastries - eg lowcarb items too)

Service

Accessible menu (keep it simple)

Service

Toilet

Service

Contactless Card Payment

Service

Wifi

All too often everything expect Service is nailed

Without Great Service my custom is taken elsewhere

Cash payment only is an option as frequently I find myself out and about with only my card


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Wow, thanks everyone. The ideas are very much appreciated and its great to know what people value. I agree with pretty much everything said although I may need to be convinced about the coffee flavoured rock!

Service is so important I agree and is the bit that is so lacking in many places. The thing about cosy versus stripped back is one of the big dilemmas so thinking that will be a big one.

Batch brew will be a definite. I have been a bit sceptical about that in the past but Callum is dead keen and I know that we'll be able to do it well, some people want to just pop in get a quick brew.

I'm also keen on table service if we can manage it as I think having the coffee presented properly is really important too.

From personal experience, the contact less payment thing is really handy and lends itself really well in a cafe where the purchases will be for small amounts.

For us, the whole venture is about showcasing the coffee properly, a shop front for the roastery basically so brew equipment, classes and workshop type stuff would all be part of the plan.

I'm also really keen to not be hipster. Welcoming and friendly is essential. I was considering a beard ban but would probably get into difficult with EU employment law or something.


----------



## Obsy

I agree with everything that's been said so far. I would like to see more places think about their seating, as too often the tables for 2 are squished in dark corners or awkward spaces. This doesn't make me feel comfortable and I don't like taking a table of 4 for just me. Good service is essential, as is knowledge on the coffee. I remember not too long back ordering a Chemex and asking what the tasting notes were (my palate isn't great but I like to see what I can pick up on) - the barista shook his head and sighed, before telling me it was 'just coffee' and only male coffee nerds that ordered brewed and asked questions. Won't be going back and won't be recommended either.


----------



## jeebsy

It's nice when places have a board with the brew method, bean and tasting notes so you can get a steer before choosing


----------



## dsc

For me its the following (in no particular order):

Toilet (clean)

One brewed method (keep hearing often "grinder is dialed in for method#1, can I serve this instead of method#2?

Good quality pastries (not ordinary stuff you can get anywhere)

Wifi isnt a must, unless you get bad 3g/4g coverage (dont get me started on people who come in with laptops and sit there for hours)

Service (often I see scenarios when there loads of empty cups / plates all over the place and baristas just chat to eachother)

T.


----------



## Eyedee

dsc said:


> Service (often I see scenarios when there loads of empty cups / plates all over the place and baristas just chat to eachother)
> 
> T.


I think the empty cups/plates is a cultural thing, I'm in the USA regularly and the convention in the places I visit is to clear your own rubbish away.

Initially I didn't like it thinking it was the establishments job to present a clean table but after a short time I accepted it and I'm always pleased that if a table is vacant it has already been cleared by the previous occupant.

Ian


----------



## dsc

Quite possible, although you have to either ask customers to bring back the dishes (which I have no problem with and do myself often) or indeed have service to do it for them.

T.


----------



## jlarkin

or a tray trolley thing where you could put your cups etc away. That seems fairly common in Europe as well a fast food places here?


----------



## aodstratford

I like a comfortable place (not too stark) with plenty of seating options... Big shared table, comfortable sofa, few wingback chairs, plenty of tables for two, nice window seat, bench seat, low down leather stools etc etc


----------



## wantice

I, too, will be opening up a cafe/coffee house. Actually, getting the keys today. My ethos will be serve the customers as how I want to be served myself. I go to a cafe, I would like it to be clean and tidy. Toilet must look decent, not 5 star but okish to not make you hold it till you get home. Deco.....not too OTT and easy on the eyes and nice easy music. I will be putting on easy jazz/beach lounge type of music. I will prob put up some pics if I am not too busy !


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

dsc said:


> For me its the following (in no particular order):
> 
> One brewed method (keep hearing often "grinder is dialed in for method#1, can I serve this instead of method#2?
> 
> T.


We'll have the R120 on brew duty so we'll be single dosing the filter drinks. We'll pre-weigh the doses and we'll probably run 2-3 filters. It's important for us to be able to show all our coffee. We're also thinking 2 spros and maybe a rotating guest too.

Everything will be checked every day with the refractometer and we'll just use V60 and a batch brew I expect. Although I love the aeropress, I think V60 is best for consistency and clarity of flavour. I've got my no-stir V60 method down now so we should be able to deliver something really good, consistently.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

aodstratford said:


> I like a comfortable place (not too stark) with plenty of seating options... Big shared table, comfortable sofa, few wingback chairs, plenty of tables for two, nice window seat, bench seat, low down leather stools etc etc


Yeah, I like a variety of seating options too. I'm thinking all the tables will be for two but anyone can feel free to push tables together for bigger groups etc.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I've also started exploring some options around people being able to order their drinks from the tables, using their phones or whatever. There are some possibilities around using PayPal for those that want to do the whole thing without having to get cards out, pay bills and all that.


----------



## 4515

Great idea Lee

Just dont let Callum server the drinks - you know how poor his technique is









How about having some acknowledgement to Sheffields past industries in the theme ?

Oh, and simple cakes as has been said before


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Haha. Callum is on his European travels so a great opportunity for us all to say what we really think about him! - yes, I didn't mention this before but we were thinking about trying to incorporate steelwork in the fixtures or decor somehow. There are loads of artists and craftspeople in the city that can do amazing stuff with metal. Thanks for reminding me. I'll start talking to some of them to see what might be possible.


----------



## 4515

And maybe get some art from Pete McKee in there


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

There's a guy that does some great prints of brutalist buildings in and around sheffield, I was thinking of getting some of his stuff on the walls. He goes by the moniker Tower Block Metal.


----------



## Rompie

Agree with all of the above so far, comfort is key I think. With the current trend of shallowbenches and lots of bare wood sitting is sometimes uncomfortable. If you want customers to stay for a prolonged amount of time, chairs with a solid back are so much nicer than stools.

From a professional point of view, you've got to create your bar workflow with customers in mind. Make it easy for customers to order takeaway drinks and then not be standing in the way when others are queuing/ordering. This happens all the time at the place I work, it's all down to making the most of the space you have.


----------



## Dallah

jonc said:


> I've been speaking to a local charity I volunteer for about opening a community focused cafe for about the last year. We want to do something community rich so we like the idea of punters sticking a coffee on a tab for the less fortunate, offering the venue for out of hours local events, etc. I think warmth and comfort are rare in places that serve good coffee but they're important. A too cool to be friendly Barista annoys me!


This is quite common in Naples I understand. Its called a *caffè sospeso *or suspended coffee. I really like the set up of PKB in Manchester. One big common table in the middle, surrounded by lots of comfortable tables. Its shabby chic and I like it although it may not be for everyone. Grindsmith on Deansgate in Manchester is a great setup as well. Obviously very different, more open airy and clean pine look. I prefer the PKB setup myself.

Definitely a couple of choices for pour overs, something more challenging and something more conventional. Its nice to be able enjoy something like your Rocko Mountain but still have something like a Colombian Suarez or Cuban Serrano for friends who want a more "Jay Rayner" tasting coffee.

The food menu at Takk or Trove in Manchester are both good. Small and well done. High quality sweet baked goods.

But I don't really mind


----------



## Dallah

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> There's a guy that does some great prints of brutalist buildings in and around sheffield, I was thinking of getting some of his stuff on the walls. He goes by the moniker Tower Block Metal.


I like Socialist Realism prints myself. I feel very conflicted about the history associated with them but Chinese posters of the "Great Leap Forward" period are great graphic design.


----------



## jeebsy

ridland said:


> I like Socialist Realism prints myself. I feel very conflicted about the history associated with them but Chinese posters of the "Great Leap Forward" period are great graphic design.


----------



## CamV6

Big long bench seats and tables so that people have to sit next to one another and share and thus be sociable to one another. I love the idea of that and it also prevents one of my pet hates. Sometimes you walk into a place, all the tables are full or in use with some populated by single people taking up seats that could sit two or sometimes four, spreading themselves out with papers and tablets and other such accoutrements and generally being really unsociable


----------



## 4085

I want to see a choice of beans! I dislike these third world or is it wave shops that only sell light roasted stuff because they want to educate you. Bugger off and serve me something dark I say!

I do not care how good your barista is, how skilful he has crafted the drink, if I do not like the beans I ain't coming!


----------



## dsc

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> We'll have the R120 on brew duty so we'll be single dosing the filter drinks. We'll pre-weigh the doses and we'll probably run 2-3 filters. It's important for us to be able to show all our coffee. We're also thinking 2 spros and maybe a rotating guest too.
> 
> Everything will be checked every day with the refractometer and we'll just use V60 and a batch brew I expect. Although I love the aeropress, I think V60 is best for consistency and clarity of flavour. I've got my no-stir V60 method down now so we should be able to deliver something really good, consistently.


How's the R120 on single dosing? I know it's a flat burr, but curious whether it benefits from any weight above the beans (has anyone done any testing in that area?)

Spros are easy imho when it comes to bean switching, filter methods are more tricky, V60 quite tricky to nail and time consuming with all the top-ups and circular pouring, but if you say you are happy with a no-stir method, fingers crossed. I'd love a good batch, I'm not fussy when it comes to brewed as long as it's not badly underextracted like for example every dreaded cup from Rapha in London (I won't comment on all the funny people in lycra and full-on biker gear sipping on their lattes ).

Good luck

T.


----------



## CamV6

Ooh and lever machines. Customers absolutely love the rarity and the 'theatre' that comes with a lever. I'm sure an L2 or L3 would be a real draw and talking point


----------



## jeebsy

CamV6 said:


> Big long bench seats and tables so that people have to sit next to one another and share and thus be sociable to one another. I love the idea of that and it also prevents one of my pet hates. Sometimes you walk into a place, all the tables are full or in use with some populated by single people taking up seats that could sit two or sometimes four, spreading themselves out with papers and tablets and other such accoutrements and generally being really unsociable


I go to cafes myself to read sometimes or catch up on life admin and don't necessarily want to speak to other people. I don't like taking up bigger tables but sometimes there's no other option. I'd never take up space that could be better used if it wad busy though.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

dsc said:


> How's the R120 on single dosing? I know it's a flat burr, but curious whether it benefits from any weight above the beans (has anyone done any testing in that area?)
> 
> Spros are easy imho when it comes to bean switching, filter methods are more tricky, V60 quite tricky to nail and time consuming with all the top-ups and circular pouring, but if you say you are happy with a no-stir method, fingers crossed. I'd love a good batch, I'm not fussy when it comes to brewed as long as it's not badly underextracted like for example every dreaded cup from Rapha in London (I won't comment on all the funny people in lycra and full-on biker gear sipping on their lattes ).
> 
> Good luck
> 
> T.


I haven't done any testing with the R120, well not single dosing as opposed to having a full hopper so I'm not sure whether there is any noticeable difference or not. I think the R120 is awesome though and I've been really pleased with the results, both visually (ie the grind) and in the cup.

I spent half a day a couple of weeks ago with the refractometer and V60 and found that the easiest way to get consistent tds readings was to not stir. The drinks were also running through in just under two minutes, so a bit of time save there. I was going that way to see how you could get something that was consistent with different people involved in the process. I'd started by seeing if I could get consistency by stirring x number of times and measuring but was finding significant variation on tds in each brew so wanted to see whether it was possible to eliminate agitation altogether. I do tap the v60 on the container a couple of times throughout the brew though as an even bed of coffee is important as far as flow restriction and an even extraction goes.


----------



## Yes Row

Lacto free milk (soya is no substitute) and Gluten free cakes/food

Whilst I am not in need of either, my wife is and by default that makes two potential loss of sales


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Yes Row said:


> Lacto free milk (soya is no substitute) and Gluten free cakes/food
> 
> Whilst I am not in need of either, my wife is and by default that makes two potential loss of sales


It's an interesting one this. We get asked at events for soya milk but this is usually from people that are vegan rather than lactose intolerant. I guess it would be easy enough to stock both as they keep for a long time compared to standard milk.


----------



## Yes Row

We only use Lactofree at home and I can not tell the difference and I get decent results when steaming it. You can even get the UHT version, not tried it though

It appears the more are more people are "discovering" they are lactose intolerant but it can actually have unpleasant results to some


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I'll look into it more. My limited understand was that most of the lactose is removed from the milk using a more extreme pasteurisation method which kills off a lot of the bacteria and give the milk a longer shelf life as a result so not sure the UHT version (which I haven't seen) would be necessary.


----------



## Yes Row

Non UHT version we got yesterday is dated use by 31/7 so yes it has a good life


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Heard from Callum that The Barn in Berlin is the pretty much the perfect cafe. When he says something like that, it's hard not to buy a plane ticket straight away!


----------



## jlarkin

I've been thinking about cafes etc. I think one thing that helps people who aren't familiar with your cafe is making it obvious how things work. It's frustrating if you're not sure if you order at a bar or sit down, pay at a till or whatever. So by the same token of you'll have options for the bean to use etc then try and make that obvious so people know what to expect.


----------



## Condyk

Rompie said:


> From a professional point of view, you've got to create your bar workflow with customers in mind. Make it easy for customers to order takeaway drinks and then not be standing in the way when others are queuing/ordering. This happens all the time at the place I work, it's all down to making the most of the space you have.





jlarkin said:


> I've been thinking about cafes etc. I think one thing that helps people who aren't familiar with your cafe is making it obvious how things work. It's frustrating if you're not sure if you order at a bar or sit down, pay at a till or whatever. So by the same token of you'll have options for the bean to use etc then try and make that obvious so people know what to expect.


From owning a place for nealry three years you really (REALLY) get how important flows and ease are to your sanity and costs. All the kit and brew methods and cool stuff is fine. But make sure you also focus on how the business runs. Start with a good POS and card processing system so you can manage the business easily and know how you're doing day to day, and with data importing direct to your accounts package. Consider your toilet carefully and make it accessible, for folks with a disability, are a bit frail, or mums and dads taking their babies or kids in. Consider your plumbing at the back of the loo. I seriously had to unblock ours min. twice a week. Clearing someone else's massive dump isn't fun ... and all because we had a fancy loo with a tight bend at the rear. We had to take the loo away from the wal, manually remove the blockage and put back together! Insane.

Be super clean in your design of everything, from kitchen, to bar/counter and out front. The time taken to clean needs to be minimal. Having cool crap everywhere, bad flows, stock, odds and sods in the way will take up time way better spent at home/whatever, or will end up getting in the way of good cleaning ... and look here come the local food hygiene people on a surprise inspection!! Staff will usually clean the minimum. You customers deserve better and so do you so make it easy to do a 110% hygienic job.

There is so much detail around this kinda stuff would take all day. But do consider it seriously. I would spend at least a full day plotting all this before I even think of anything else.

The anything else ideas above all sound pretty good to me. I would tho consider individual customers. I used to get lots each day and they take up tables for 2 or 4 or more. If not physically then psychologically in the eyes of other customers. So, create a set of quite small width tables, say 17" or so, and place them along a wall with a chair either side. The individuals and the pairs will be happier and you lose less space. Oh, and have enough seating for your busiest times as that's when you make most money, not during the dead times. Oh, oh ... and if you have music then Spotify subscription for playlists and the correct licence essential. Don't let your staff choose the music ... be more 'strategic' and ensure only quality tunes that most will like are played, i.e. proper classics across all kinds of genres.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I know this is an old thread but I've really been thinking about cafe decor a lot lately. Anyone have any pictures or ideas of what they really like? I'm thinking about an alternative to the formulaic thing going on with lots of speciality cafes. I love bespoke joinery and I love cosy spaces....I'd love it if people could post pictures on this thread of places that they've visited (or just seen on the web). We're still hunting for premises but hungry for ideas around this stuff - equipment etc is the easy but for us, but happy to hear ideas about that too.


----------



## Missy

For me it's about cosy corners, not too much background noise, but enough that you can't hear the staff chattering. I like cosy chairs in nosy windows. I've been breastfeeding for almost two years now, and again cosy wing chairs that offer privacy with nosiness-i like to watch other people without feeling im on display. I'm a big fan of shabby chic over shiny and stools. Something that fits it's location without looking like it's trying too hard, rather than looking like it fell out of a "chic coffee shop" box.

I hate benches and having to sit too close to others. And I think dining style chairs should be banned!

Oh and throw up some bunting ?

Re lactofree. I'm actually intolerant to cows milk and lactofree isn't a suitable substitute, I'll travel further for an independent that offers dairy free cake that isn't a flipping fairy cake!


----------



## CoffeeJam

Have an area that's welcoming and accessible for people with pushchairs. A lot of the cafes I visit almost feel like they have went out the way to make life difficult for those with kids.

I think you get a better feeling of the way to go when you find suitable premises. We are going with a fairly run of the mill look even though our premises would suit something more designed. We will be targeting families and don't want that over staged kind of feel.


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters

It's a nightmare trying to find a decent unit at the right price in Sheffield hope you find something soon pal..kelham island would be my first choice if i was setting up another cafe, just never anything to let down there.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

CoffeeJam said:


> A lot of the cafes I visit almost feel like they have went out the way to make life difficult for those with kids.


Yeah, as someone with kids I notice this too and wonder whether it is deliberate sometimes. I guess appealing to families will depend on your location?


----------



## Missy

There's an amazing tearoom near us (the coffee sucks but who cares!) It's very "yummy mummy" they have three spaces, a balcony with conservatory furniture, a room with just tables and art and giftware Knick knackery, and a third room with beautiful playrooms, a shop, a cafe and a cinema, plus a farriers with a stunning rocking horse all along one wall. It's all very tasteful, wooden role play toys etc. I'm always impressed by the range of people in there, because each space is independent but connected, it doesn't force my toddler on old people, and equally doesn't mean I have to endure their annoyance! Equally a converted chapel cafe we use just has a wooden play kitchen but the staff are amazing with welcoming children, and again it's always packed with mat leave mummies!

I can't comment on pushchair space, we don't use one, partly because getting around with one is a nightmare.

I just don't go places I don't feel welcome. There's a huge market in child friendly that don't make you feel like a parenting pariah...


----------



## Missy

That said if you are looking at city centre, not appealing to parents may well be intentional.


----------



## CoffeeJam

That's the route we're going down Missy. There are enough coffee shops in our town but none sell speciality coffee or cater for families. Downstairs we will have the cafe, photo studio, party room and interactive play area. Upstairs will be a ceramic studio, nursing rooms and area specifically for crawlers.


----------



## h1udd

more than 1 toilet .... nothing is worse than sitting at your table waiting for 20 minutes for the elderly lady with probable C-diff to get out the toilet and then working out how to get out the toilet without touching anything.

Seating that isn't so crammed in that people are forever brushing up against you when they are in the queue

Cakes that are designed for 1 person to eat ... I love Coffee No.1 cakes and pastries .... but seriously I dont want a cheesecake for 3 people and I dont want a mince pie to feed 2 people ... I am not part of the fat generation but would like a bit more than a banana with my coffee

cups ..... I like the sort of cuts that if the coffee was bad, you could kill the barista by throwing the cup at them ... so acme weight at the bare minimum

Something quirky .... there is a coffee place in bristol where you can have your coffee on a swing seat ... dont know why this appeals, but its the kind of novelty akin to eating michelin star restaurants http://www.playgroundcoffee.co.uk


----------



## Missy

Please please please. If you are putting nursing rooms in. Do not put them in with the baby change.... Or a toilet. Stick a socket in and a sign that says charge your phone here, or some magazines. Make it a place you'd happily sit with a coffee and read a book... Not a bog with an armchair.

I don't use nursing rooms, partly because of the issues above, partly because I don't see why my baby should be segregated from other people eating&drinking, but I know others really appreciate them. Screened off space in the main room can be a good middle ground of privacy without being in a toilet or baby change.


----------



## ItalianBrew

Personally I would make sure that the priority at all times is to make all customers feel welcomed the moment they walked into the place without making them feel hassled, to this I would make it a part of staff training for each and every staff member to greet customers with a warm and friendly smile inviting the customer(s) to take a seat and to order when they're ready and then to leave the customers alone.

Seating I would go for all wood without cushions, smelly dirty upholstery is gross especially when some clown farts on a cushioned seat or worse, eeeeww, not cheap crap either, some solid oak or if budget is a problem get some rubber tree wood furniture and stain it darker, all wood tables, again preferably oak but rubber tree wood with staining could work. All tables should be circular, removes the who sits on the ends in larger groups and the sitting in a circle just feels more cosy somehow, just something about straight sided tables that makes me feel uncomfortable in a cafe, round is much nicer visually too.

With the bigger property later it would be possible to include a 'snug' area where people could be seated on more comfortable seating with small coffee tables, small leather sofas or armchairs perhaps, again upholstery is just nasty, such seating would allow for the lingering clients, there's always a few people who just like to hang out at cafe's and having regular faces for people to see will enrich the sense of being in a familiar surrounding and this will make people want to come back all on its own, seeing the same staff there isn't the same as seeing regulars always in attendance, staff have to be there, it's their job but the regular(s), well, he/she chooses to be there, always a good sign and fun too if one of those regulars turns out to be a bit of a character which they do tend to be.

Lighting is important too, too dark and you run the risk of people finding the joint seedy or too 'do not touch' for comfort, too bright and you make people feel like they are on display, soft but strong ambient wall lighting works well, not ceiling lighting, this creates too much of a lighting flood and leaves no room for charm or intrigue but too little light and you lose the feeling of being accessible to the general public.

Working closely with a roaster and getting your own in-house blend arranged is a good idea, nothing fruity or sickly sweet, something with a good backbone but not so strong it knocks peoples minds into next week, something along the lines of a good quality Columbian perhaps, best of all worlds in those blends, strong enough to glean interest but not so strong as to wrinkle noses of the less caffeine hardy.


----------



## CoffeeJam

My wife has just stopped breast feeding our son and we have both been pretty shocked at the facilities for feeding babies. My wife was comfortable feeding anywhere but she found a lot of mums in her group weren't. Your correct that segregation should not be required in this day and age but sadly it's the world we live in. I can't imagine what it feels like to be feeding a newborn in a toilet. Our place will be fairly high end so no bogs with armchairs. The business idea has only came about due to having 2 kids under 3 years of age and being pretty annoyed at what's currently on offer. It might be a huge mistake going after that market but you only live once.


----------



## Savage

We've already realized the dream of opening a cafe. My concern is whether the dream might turn into a nightmare. Glad that I could find a place like this. I've been on the lookout for advice regarding the functioning of my cafe. We started with great enthusiasm back in December and three months down the line, the response has been muted. We haven't promoted it in any sense and hence I was kind of thinking about promoting the firm via direct mail. I read quite a few things online wherein people have spoken highly of how their business surged after they adopted this promotional strategy. Maybe I should follow suit and splash some cash on them. What are the options that I have?


----------



## ItalianBrew

Promoting your Business is key to success, until your Business is well known and for as long as you guys are silent your Business will fail, let people know you're out there and tell them why they should come to your place and not any of the others out there, you gotta be a little bit shameless in your promoting if you're going to make it, don't be embarrassed to tell people what is so great about your Business, the more they see you like your Business the more they're going to be keen to find out why, get personal with customers by remembering their names if they are regulars, if you have waiters get them to greet customers by giving their own name and inviting the customer to order when they are ready, get personal, make them feel welcomed and comfortable, serve excellent food and drinks, they'll be back. Oh and if you're going to use photograph's of your Cafe's interior make sure your customers are okay with your doing so but get some shots of customers dining or drinking coffee, let the public see happy faces in your cafe, this goes a really long way with engaging people psychologically, who doesn't want to be at a place where people are happy. No one really cares that much about in store promotions, no one really wants to see pictures of the Cafe owner greedily rubbing their hands together, you don't want to send out an image of 'we want your money', rather send out an image of 'we want you to enjoy life'.

Well, those are all words from a bum who knows jack so take it or leave it, you just got to want it to work bad enough so you work as hard as you can and then you work harder still and make it happen.


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters

I've yet to encounter anyone who has set a new cafe up & been busy from day one. A decent marketing stratagy is essential. It's really easy to spend vast amounts on marketing with no return the book '10 minute marketer' is a good read & packed full of useful stuff. To answer your question directly I work on a 1 in 100 success rate pound for pound it's good value but very time consuming.


----------



## Savage

ItalianBrew said:


> Promoting your Business is key to success, until your Business is well known and for as long as you guys are silent your Business will fail, let people know you're out there and tell them why they should come to your place and not any of the others out there, you gotta be a little bit shameless in your promoting if you're going to make it, don't be embarrassed to tell people what is so great about your Business, the more they see you like your Business the more they're going to be keen to find out why, get personal with customers by remembering their names if they are regulars, if you have waiters get them to greet customers by giving their own name and inviting the customer to order when they are ready, get personal, make them feel welcomed and comfortable, serve excellent food and drinks, they'll be back. Oh and if you're going to use photograph's of your Cafe's interior make sure your customers are okay with your doing so but get some shots of customers dining or drinking coffee, let the public see happy faces in your cafe, this goes a really long way with engaging people psychologically, who doesn't want to be at a place where people are happy. No one really cares that much about in store promotions, no one really wants to see pictures of the Cafe owner greedily rubbing their hands together, you don't want to send out an image of 'we want your money', rather send out an image of 'we want you to enjoy life'.
> 
> Well, those are all words from a bum who knows jack so take it or leave it, you just got to want it to work bad enough so you work as hard as you can and then you work harder still and make it happen.


Well, that is some quality stuff I could make use of. Thanks for helping out. You definitely are a jack of all trades.


----------

